
Teaser of cross-platform 2D game dev in Swift - forgettableuser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ftI9mpGdY&feature=youtu.be
======
ewmailing
Hello, I’m the person who made the video. I’ve been developing a new SDK
called Blurrr. I wanted to share this video showing a cross-platform
development scenario using Swift language to make an app for SteamOS (Linux),
OS X, iOS, and Raspberry Pi 2, all sharing the same code base and unified
build system.

Under the hood, SDL provides the common platform layer. The build system is
built on top of CMake. I have been adding Swift support to CMake.

Even if you aren’t interested in my SDK, I thought it would be interesting for
people to see how much is already possible with Swift today.

